# need site or info for rushton aquatics and reps



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

hi all, dont suppose you lot feel like linking me to rushton aquatics and reptiles, or have a stock list.,
il be down there soon and was seeing if it is worth me taking any decent amounts of cash...

thanks all,
Jon


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Rushden Aquatics and Reptile Centre

Is that what you mean? Not sure its the place you had in mind is its RushDEN not Rushton...


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

its a favour for a mate, i may had the spelling wrong that why i couldnt find it lol...
thanks mate Jon.


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

No worries, as long as its the right place


----------



## bendaferrari (Jul 7, 2008)

hi i live in rushden what would you like to no about the shop as i use him quite a bit


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

i've just moved to rushden and you'd be welcome to pop round for a cuppa when you've finished shopping jon mate.


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jun 30, 2008)

hello, don't know if anyone can help me, im looking for a contact number for Rushden reptile centre?


----------

